# What Makes for a Good Weight Gain Story?



## Philled Up (Mar 5, 2007)

There are a lot of potential components for a good weight gain story and I'd love to get some feedback on what people enjoy about the stories. Which of the following components do you think are most important?

1. Good Plot/Story
2. Frequent Height/Weight numbers
3. Measurements
4. Sensual character descriptions
5. Eating/bingeing
6. Sex/foreplay
7. Character development

I didn't include Weight Gain on the list because it is assumed and different people prefer different levels of weight gain. I'd be interested in your responses, since it would ensure that I incorporate reader preferences into my stories. Thanks.


----------



## doctorx (Mar 6, 2007)

Good plot and character development are the most important. Nothing worse than a story that just kind of stops, but never actually ended. And if the characters aren't developed well enough for the reader to care about them then they won't care about the story much either. Frequent height and weight numbers bother me. A lot of that is because the description of how much a character has gained often doesn't gell with the numbers presented. I much prefer to see how the gain affects the character. Same for measurements. Sensual character descriptions can be good. Same with eating. Sex and foreplay are things that I include in a lot of my own writing so I bet you can guess where I stand on that.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 6, 2007)

Let's see... I'm big on plot, most of the time I want to read a story, not just get off, although there ARE times the latter is the case, but even then, spelling and grammar are extremely important to my ability to enjoy things, also a good degree of chronological believability. Lots of visual descriptions, eating is always a good thing, but don't describe meals in detail ad nauseum. CD is always good to have in the same quantity as plot, usually tying into said plot, but not always. Sex and foreplay, obviously, I enjoy. Measurements I'm not so big on; I can't so easily picture something from a number as a visual description. I'm a visual learner more than kinetic or aural, and my imagination is anything but weak.

Now, my personal bits when I'm writing. I obviously have a love of lesbianism in my stories, I'm not exactly sure where it comes from but I am sure if I were a girl I'd be as much into them sexually as I am as a male =P. I have a few material objects that I find great turn ons, the biggest two being chokers and belts (worn, not beaten with), also those odd... those forearm "gauntlets", for lack of knowing what they're really called, and that probably being a better word anyway. Solid's better than fishnet. I've got a personal turn on I've yet to actually invoke in any of my work, namely, messy eating. I love the idea/image of a woman getting, well, messy while eating, possibly more than the food actually making it into her. I also prefer weight in the plump to slightly beyond ranges. It is largely based on the frame of the woman in question... obviously, smaller frames handle less weight well and larger frames handle more before it's "too much".

I don't know how I fit the general reader base though.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 8, 2007)

I like the basics of all good storytelling, weight gain or otherwise.

1) Please follow the basic rules of grammar and sentence structure.

2) If you can't spell, get a dictionary.

3) I like stories which actually have a plot or at least a point to them...that usually means, a beginning, a middle and an end.

Introduce your characters, have them do something, give them a problem and resolve the problem.

Yes, we all have different preferences for weight gain: I tend to enjoy the realistic stories. If a character is going to gain weight, give him/her a reason why, do they like it or hate it? are they in a relationship? what does the partner think of the weight gain.

Well, I'm not going to tell people how to write.

I just like clear, well thought out tales which make sense.


Dennis


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 10, 2007)

Aside from personal preferances which I like to see in a WG story:
~Spelling and grammer, along with structure (I dislike trying to read a solid block of text, when it should actually be three or four paragraphs).
~Descriptions over plain figures. A really good description is far better in my opinion than just "Sandi weighed 278 pounds". Very dry and hard to picture sometimes, where as descriptions can led to images of beauty. 
~As for plot, or lack thereof, plots are good. Even basic plots can be very rich in detail, as "straight" WG can be boring, as it has been done countless times before.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 11, 2007)

Mmm... when the end results are inevitably going to be more or less the same every time, the means to them is very important.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Sep 7, 2007)

I dislike frequent Height/Weight numbers and measurements. It's been said _many_ times over, but too often the numbers don't match the descriptions--and even if you think they do, someone else is going to have a different mental picture. 

As for the original topic: good description always draws me in, as does grammar/punctuation that isn't so bad it detracts from the actual story.


----------



## JP. (Sep 7, 2007)

I look for innovation in the story. It could be the method of fattening, the motive behind it, the plot, etc. One of the things that gets me into a slump is when I can't think of a new way or reason to fatten someone up. I've used similar methods frequently, so then I try for the different reason. When I have a similar reason I try to come up with a new way. Everything else tends to fall into place for me after that.


----------



## elroycohen (Sep 8, 2007)

Its always good to have a hook, something that draws the reader into the story, very early on in the writing. I read that the average person decides within 3-5 seconds if they are going to spend their time reading more or move onto something else. That is something that has stuck with me because I find myself doing excatly that with most things (stories, articles, blogs). If something does not jump out at me within the first paragraph or so I don't bother reading any further.

ec


----------



## Snorri Sturluson (Sep 12, 2007)

A quick note regarding a "hook;" for writers, it is good to have the hook in "The First Thirteen." That is, on a properly formatted manuscript, the first page will have 13 lines (12 pt, double spaced, 1 inch margins, in a font like courier new). It is these lines that potential publishers read. If they aren't hooked, they don't turn the page.

True, readers in the forums do tend to be a bit nicer, but I believe the idea of the First 13 is still important. Writers need to give the reader a reason to keep going on. Basic elements of this are the introduction of a character and the introduction of an event that interests us.

For example, "Bob ate a sandwich" is a horrible hook. "Bob's sandwich ate him" is a bit better because it introduces an event that might interest someone (well, I suppose some people around here would be interested by Bob eating a sandwich, but I think you get the idea). Bob, however, isn't an interesting character. Thus, a good hook not only needs a character but also characterization. "Bob, a former catholic priest turned secret Ukrainian spy with a love for gardening, was eating by his sandwich" is a little better still. We get some idea of who bob is and maybe a reason to care about him.

All stories should have a good hook, plot, and characters. Weight gain and weight related themes are really almost secondary (I say almost because these themes can often create the hook, plot, or characters).

As for the original question, I actually do not like in depth discussion of sex or foreplay just because it is so difficult for a write to pull off well and often it isn’t necessary for the story itself (but then again, I like dimension’s stories as a specific genre rather than for a specific activity).


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Sep 21, 2007)

About the only thing that I actively dislike is the story that goes ...

Jane ate x, y, z, q, w, r, t, s, g, h, and an entire m. The next day she weighed herself and she had gained 20 pounds. Lather. Rinse. Repeat.

I admit that I do like descriptions of stuffing ... as you can tell from my own stories ... but I like them to be _descriptions_. Slow down, pal. Let my eyes linger over those loving descriptions of how the belly is getting fuller by the inch ... the belt is beginning to creak ... the buttons are tugging ... it's the difference between a scenic stroll through the botanic gardens and those old vacations when Dad would whip past the petting zoo and all you'd see is a blur of llama out the window.


----------



## Darthbane2007 (Sep 30, 2007)

What makes a good weight gain story for me?

1. Plot: this is the key. Why are they getting bigger? Are they doing it intentionally or unintentially? too many stories on www.writing.com just has " one day, so and so decided to get fat." Wow, no reason why. 

2. Descriptions: Please, i want to picture in my mind how the person goes through the weight changes. describe how their bellies get fuller, or how their whole bodies adjust to the weight change. and please do accurate weight gain. no " Jane ate plate after plate of breakfast and gained 20 pounds." describe it gradually, not in one freakin slump.

3. No Sexual themes: i'm sorry, this is just me, butany story that has people making out to food is crap to me.


----------



## Darthbane2007 (Sep 30, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I like the basics of all good storytelling, weight gain or otherwise.
> 
> 1) Please follow the basic rules of grammar and sentence structure.
> 
> ...




I agree with you. We have too many stories on here and www.writing.com that has " Jane decided to get fat one day" or something along those lines.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 14, 2007)

The question is fascinating, even if I am tempted to chuckle a bit. I don't believe I have read more than two or three good weight gain stories EVER.

Perhaps I should not be allowed to even comment upon the thread. CS Lewis once said that sci-fi should only be reviewed by people who love the sci-fi genre, mysteries by those who love mysteries, etc. As a person who seems to be an agnostic (that is, someone who doesn't believe the genre has yet managed to break out of its egg-shell, let alone stood up and squawked at the world), maybe I have no right to comment. BUT i can imagine great stories.

Well what would I demand, you might reply....(?)

CONFLICT. Weight-gain stories are almost inevitably banal. The numbers get bigger. The eating is all extreme, and objectified.... so the result is a foregone conclusion

CHARACTERS I rarely connect to the people as people

3-D: give me a back-drop for the story, a context.

...ok ok, sorry if I sound negative. But I rarely encounter stories in this vein that seem more than a sketch for a story, a first draft.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 14, 2007)

OH and another thing... Perhaps it's unfair to mention this, but instant gratification, while enjoyable at the dinner table (or feeding tube, etc) is ironically not a great idea with art. 

Yes, this is what I've already mentioned about banality (that is, the predictable plot lines) and conflict (don't make it so easy). 

But imagine: what if it weren't easy, what if it were difficult (you supply "IT" in the equation)? Then there would be a challenge. What if for example, you ate and ate and ate (3000 + calories per day), but somehow did NOT gain? what would that be like? Frustrating? or really cool? 

Or what if you eat next to nothing (say 750 calories per day) and GAINED WEIGHTANYWAY. This could be really good to some, a horror to someone else. Please note, I know someone who lived this life (she died... it was not fun).

I find that the stories in this genre often seem to float in space, without any contact with the real world: as though they were fantasies that can't be realized. Really good sci fi, good literature or art of any type challenges the boundaries, transgresses the rules, and has you saying "gee i didn't know they could do that."

Being difficult, then might be a great idea on principle, even though the culture of feeding is all about gratification and ease. Pardon me, but i love oxymoronic ideas (in fact, some of my best friends are oxy morons).

Has anyone ever identified the best stories of this genre?


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not one to toot my own horn, usually..

But I think I've come close to making memoable characters, who have real-life concerns, while the weight is an issue and at the same time enjoyable..

And, at the same time, a little Sci-Fi (but for the masses.. pun unintended!)..

If one were to check out The Hunt of the Fat Jedi.. it's a little Star Wars, a little weight gain, a little good, a little bad, a little comedy, just a dabble into everything that happens to be *us*, I think. With what happens to be a sci-fi setting.

As for instant gratification? No. You won't find that. As a matter of fact, you'll have to read at least 210,000 characters before the main characters even get *intimate* on that level. I feel quite whole-heartedly, as a writer, that the setting is more important than a "Dear Playboy" letter.

Just a thought -- and by all means, please let me know what you think!

--B.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I was just reading a bit of the first part of the series (speaking of instant gratification; I know I should give it/them more time), and the exception proves the rule. It's an entertaining departure from what I've usually encountered.... thanks for the suggestion, I look forward to reading it/them in its/their entirety.


----------



## Observer (Nov 19, 2007)

The best stories of this genre?

There have been some opinion threads here on that topic; several member's of our Dimension's Writer's Guild have listed their own three personal favorites of their own works (see the sticky at the top of the Writers Forum).

One thing that has to be remembered is that WR literature is actually divisible into sub-genres - which is why we call it WR (weight related) and not always WG (weight gain). Some like realistic stories, others like fantasies, others like extreme gains, etc. We even have a few contributions with no gains at all.

This is why "best" is at best a relative statement - different readers have different tastes. But I have noticed that the tales that get remembered focus on character and plot development regardless of the size of the protagonists.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 22, 2007)

Observer said:


> There have been some opinion threads here on that topic; several member's of our Dimension's Writer's Guild have listed their own three personal favorites of their own works (see the sticky at the top of the Writers Forum).



Which sticky is that? (I just went looking for it, and I'm flummoxed.)


----------



## Observer (Nov 22, 2007)

The one here 

We don't allow authors to be flummoxed on Thanksgiving - just stuffed.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 22, 2007)

Observer said:


> The one here
> 
> We don't allow authors to be flummoxed on Thanksgiving - just stuffed.



Ah, okay. I didn't read the introductory paragraphs carefully enough. . .


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 24, 2007)

all of your stories are excellent, Wilson


----------



## maltesefalcon (Feb 19, 2008)

All good points to which I may add:

Continuity is important. Make sure ages, names etc don't change and people who have never been in the story suddenly appear without explanation.

Weightgain should make sense. I use a spread sheet to ensure that the tape measurements and weights both progress at the same rate and I don't repeat myself.

This is doubly important with multiple characters gaining weight. If the story is involved, your only other option is scrolling back and forth to check the "progress".

Also know your style, its strengths and weaknesses, then match it to a target audience. Starting a story as a lighthearted love story that morphs into a dark force feeding tale is sure to alienate the entire potential readership.


----------



## lizzy (Feb 20, 2008)

Good description and plot, believable characters, and a couple of twists here and there


----------



## Blame Picasso (Feb 29, 2008)

This is a great thread, it gives the writers an enormous amount of 'generic' feedback that I for one am going to take to heart. Thanks for starting it, and thank you to all the responders for for giving me so much to think about while I'm writing. Ultimately, as a half-assed writer, what I want to do is entertain, and this thread is a great guide of what pitfalls to avoid.

Kudos-

Casso


----------



## Momo (Mar 2, 2008)

Different people want different things out of weight gain fiction.

Personally I want something that gets me off and doesn't beat around the bush too much. There is plenty of great literature around, and this isn't where I come for it.

Personally

My first story Bellykissangel, which has had very good feedback, deals with a slightly unrealistic amount of weight gain in a short time. The amount Debbie, my character eats is far more than a person could eat in one go, but somehow it just about works. I only seldom mention numbers and when I do, they are integrated with the story, rather than excitedly updating the reader every few lines. For stories like that, they may as well just upload a graph.

I like a story that bends the boundaries of realism into fantasy but without breaking it. Nothing stops me reading a story quite like the tag 'Realistic', likewise nothing ruins a story like a girl weighing 1,976 lbs by the end of it. I guess good stories can be done within these realms, but I personally prefer something in the middle.

Agreed, sex in stories is not always necessary within this genre and in my eyes, sometimes detracts. I tend to hint at it only.

The most important things I think, which people haven't really mentioned, are;

1. Situations - Get your character into sexy situations. Sure it may be contrived, but there are ways of working it so that it doesn't seem so.

2. Character's name - This is a difficult one - Personally, I find the name of the character can make or break someone else's story. Sounds stupid for me, but If the character is called Laura and the only Laura I know in real life is a skinny bitch from work, it usually puts me off reading it. Likewise, If the character is called Kelly, and Kelly is the chubby girl at work, I can sit through even the most banal story. This is the stupidest point I have, but with stories often having the most limited descriptions of the person, I tend to use people I know as actresses.

3. Dialogue - I like lots of dialogue in the story. It breaks it up and makes it easier to read. It also gives the characters more life and gives them the chance to flirt, insult, tease, whatever. So many stories I read are just huge blocks of writing, which are so unappealing to read.

4. Personally, I don't like to many boys in my stories. (I am saying this from the perspective of someone who doesn't read BHM stuff) I like to think that the girl is available. Even though she is not real. Sounds silly, but I don't want to read about some jerk getting his hands on the girl of MY dreams.

5. Too many fat girls ruin it. I like to have a limit of one fat girl in my stories usually. Stories where Tammy weighs 505 lbs, Sara weighs 568 lbs and Jenny 641 lbs. I usually like to care about one tubby girl, as contrasted with skinny girls. That is, of course, just me though.

6. No potions, ray guns, experiments, pumps, drugs, spells, curses or magic powers. There is only one way for a character to get fat and turn me on - eating, and lots of it. I'm personally not into those other things - they seem contrived and cliched now.



So that's what I think anyway, no doubt countless people will disagree. Read my story 'Bellykissangel' in Recent Additions and see what you think.


----------

